# Image not loading on IE but does on Firefox



## captainperoxide (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi there, 

Im having trouble with a jpeg image for a logo (on the main panel of the homepage) on a website I'm building. Heres the URL:

http://www.decorating-supplies.co.uk/epages/BT2701.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2701/Categories

On Firefox and Chrome the jpeg loads fine
BUT
On Internet Explorer the jpeg image does not load at all and a white box appears with a red cross through it!

I was wondering if it was to do with either
1. The size of the jpeg
2. Cross browser compatability?
and if it can be solved! 

Any help would be brilliant!:smile: 
Thanks


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello captainperoxide, welcome to TSF :wave:

In Internet Explorer, right-click the "no image" box and select "Properties". Under "Address", make sure that the image URL is exactly what it is supposed to be. Now try opening the image by right-clicking the "no image" box and selecting "Open". If the image opens correctly, then the problem is with the page. If the image does not open correctly, there is either an issue with the src or the image itself.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, just to add to this i checked the page in both IE and FF and i didn't see any missing images. Also i checked it in the W3C Validator and it validates fine so i see no real reason why an image wouldn't load. Have you been working on the page, uploading it, testing it in a consistent cycle? you may just need to refresh the page without using the cache (Ctrl+F5 in most browsers i think)... But get back to us, which image is it that dissapears in IE?


----------



## captainperoxide (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thankyou so much for the help! I managed to solve the problem- for some reason IE would not display the JPEG so I changed the format of the image to a PNG and now it works fine in all browsers :smile:


----------

